# San Fran Tour De Fat



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2014)

Who all is going to be there? Would be nice to see some local cabers,as well as the gang from socal.should be better weather than last year.chime in if you plan on coming out.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 27, 2014)

I plan on the San Diego one and the one in Arizona possibly


----------



## slick (Aug 27, 2014)

September 13th. Who's in? That evening in Sacramento is another ride that meets up at Suzie burger at 5pm I believe?  That would be one hard core day. Ill be in Frisco.


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 27, 2014)

slick said:


> September 13th. Who's in? That evening in Sacramento is another ride that meets up at Suzie burger at 5pm I believe?  That would be one hard core day. Ill be in Frisco.




About 90 miles up I 80 SF to Sack town?  
Doable after Fat Tire???
We've been jonesin' for a night time capital run.


----------



## slick (Aug 27, 2014)

schwinnja said:


> About 90 miles up I 80 SF to Sack town?
> Doable after Fat Tire???
> We've been jonesin' for a night time capital run.




That ride is usually a good 100 plus bikes.  Mainly all choppers, stretch bikes, etc. But a kool different scene nonetheless.  If you guys are down, lets do it. They usually hit up a few bars too.


----------



## slick (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## island schwinn (Sep 1, 2014)

frisco to sac ain't so bad.2 hours max travel time.sometimes less.then the trip to modesto for a late night dip in the jacuzzi and refreshments might be in order.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 7, 2014)

i hear crickets.
any coasters coming up?wifey decided she wants to go and looks forward to meeting the crew she hears so much about.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 8, 2014)

*thinking about tour de fat*

Looking at the venue for Tour de fat (San Francisco). What time does the ride start? Best to bring newer repop bikes? When is everyone showing up for that one?

Ken


----------



## slick (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## oskisan (Sep 8, 2014)

*what time are you showing up?*

Hey Slick,

what time are you showing up?

-=Ken-


----------



## slick (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully at 10. Id like to do the ride. Maybe earlier?


----------

